
Marguerite Young and the Most Widely Unread Book Ever Acclaimed - acsillag
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/09/19/the-most-unread-book-ever-acclaimed/
======
gunnyguy121
It's interesting to me how the midwest is portrayed in media. I was born and
raised in Indiana, outside a small town that's actually famous for a few
things, we even had a New York Times article about us. The way the midwest is
portrayed in media is interesting to me. It's often shown as a place where
weird stuff happens all the time. Sometimes it's depicted as an idyllic small
town, more recently it's been the trappings of small towns. In my experience,
it's really not all that it's cracked up to be. Yes we have strange things and
strange people, but doesn't everywhere? We have odd traditions, but so do a
lot of places. There are interesting mixes of cultures, but they're basically
all European(excluding the major cities). It's just weird to me when people
romanticize the Midwest, there's nothing special about it. Come visit if you
want, I've been told we're the most polite!

------
cafard
What was it said that "Life is too short, and Proust is too long?"

I am not allergic to long books--I did read _In Search of Lost Time_ through
to the end--but I'd like a glimmer of interest somewhere along the way. It
doesn't sound as if most of the reviewers found that.

